# Ea assessed only 7 years of experience



## karunraj

Hi,

My husband got his Positive Assessment from EA, but in the EA assessment they didn’t consider his current employer (we didn’t submit an experience letter from his current employer). So, as per EA assessment, he has only 7 years of experience, but he has more than 8+ years of experience.Can we claim 8 years in EOI and submit all the documents while submitting a visa? Is it possible? Or do we need to get an assessment from EA again to claim 8 years?


----------



## RDStranger

karunraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband got his Positive Assessment from EA, but in the EA assessment they didn’t consider his current employer (we didn’t submit an experience letter from his current employer). So, as per EA assessment, he has only 7 years of experience, but he has more than 8+ years of experience.Can we claim 8 years in EOI and submit all the documents while submitting a visa? Is it possible? Or do we need to get an assessment from EA again to claim 8 years?


Yes you can


----------



## NB

karunraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband got his Positive Assessment from EA, but in the EA assessment they didn’t consider his current employer (we didn’t submit an experience letter from his current employer). So, as per EA assessment, he has only 7 years of experience, but he has more than 8+ years of experience.Can we claim 8 years in EOI and submit all the documents while submitting a visa? Is it possible? Or do we need to get an assessment from EA again to claim 8 years?


You can claim 8 years, but the burden to prove that the current job is relevant to your Anzsco code falls on you
You don’t have the backing of the EA assessment 
If you are confident that you can prove it, you can go ahead 
Cheers


----------

